# Popbuying Order



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

In the near future (once I've raised some money, didn't get any from Christmas) I'm gonna be ordering form popbuying and cubesmith, so I was just wondering about these.... 

*Do any of you think there's anything else I should add?*
*If any of the popbuying products are knock-offs, please share.*


Popbuying
----------
LanLan 4x4 - $7.80
LanLan Screw/Spring 2x2 - $3.97
Ghost Hand 3x3 with pouch - $5.51
MF8 PVC Sticker Megaminx - $10.99
50 mm Mini Type C - $5.59
MF8 Square-1 - $7.35
Cube4You Transparent Blue 3x3 DIY - $8.26
Cube4You 3x3x4 - $14.76
Rainbow Cube - $5.93


Is there anything that you would suggest? I'm most likely going to be splitting this into two (or three, if it gets big enough) orders unless I manage to get enough for money for all of this by April and don't spend any or if my parents somehow decide to reward me and get me all of this stuff (LOL).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

i'd say replace the QJ megaminx with the MF8 minx. QJ minx is freakin' heavy.
also,the japanese rubik's magic is a must-buy.


and add a type C or taiyan


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mini Type C already, I'll put down MF8.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26346
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26347
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26348
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26352

magic:
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24375



and








Transparent Type A


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

Already have transparent, and I prefer blue. I'll consider magic.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 28, 2009)

How do you know that this cube is a Ghost Hand?
Just curious...
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26651


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 28, 2009)

There's absolutely no problem with splitting it into multiple orders, since shipping is free. You could order each item separately if you wanted.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

@bwatkins - I've met a few people that ordered it form that link and they compared it to a ghosthand on ebay and they find virtually no difference.

@zarxrax - yeah, but I just get a thrill opening up big orders. I'll get 4x4, 2x2, Square-1, and Mini Type C first then the rest for my b-day.


----------



## janelle (Dec 28, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> There's absolutely no problem with splitting it into multiple orders, since shipping is free. You could order each item separately if you wanted.



I think he just wants to recieve them at the same time and have them ship/packaged all together. Plus it has free tracking if it's over $15.

EDIT: Haha he replied just seconds before me XD


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's a good feeling to have them all together and opening up a brand new box and find lots of stuff inside.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 28, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @bwatkins - I've met a few people that ordered it form that link and they compared it to a ghosthand on ebay and they find virtually no difference.
> 
> @zarxrax - yeah, but I just get a thrill opening up big orders. I'll get 4x4, 2x2, Square-1, and Mini Type C first then the rest for my b-day.



I see thanks, i really liked the Mini type C, its a fun cube to play around with.


----------



## Athefre (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered a 2x2x2 from popbuying around a couple of weeks ago (EDIT: 18 days ago). When I completed the order I got an order code. They told me to save it so I did. But, when I put the code in the site (Order Status) it doesn't show me anything.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

oh i forgot to tell you, if you have a large order it comes faster. i dunno why
and it also gives you a free hat.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 28, 2009)

Whats this hat you speak of?


----------



## janelle (Dec 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> oh i forgot to tell you, if you have a large order it comes faster. i dunno why
> and it also gives you a free hat.



What do they considered a large order? Like how many items or cost?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

@daniel - WHAT!?!? I'll save up until I can buy a good chunk of this..


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 28, 2009)

they give you a choice of a free item if your order is over $30, I think at one time they gave you a choice of a hat, but as of now, that is not a free item choice


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 28, 2009)

kprox1994 said:


> they give you a choice of a free item if your order is over $30, I think at one time they gave you a choice of a hat, but as of now, that is not a free item choice


I got free DS screen protectors ...
I want a hat


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @daniel - WHAT!?!? I'll save up until I can buy a good chunk of this..



no, i think a $30 order is fast enough. but maybe it's just smply a coincidence


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 28, 2009)

oh, over $30? Okay, I'll figure out a combination that's ~30 dollars. What are the free options?

Edit: Never mind.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 29, 2009)

i ordered 80 bucks worth of stuff LOL and i chose this rubber bony fishy thingy to tie up wires and stuff.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 29, 2009)

Do not get the rainbow cube.


----------



## Parity (Dec 29, 2009)

Can someone link me to the taiyan on this site?
I am ordering from there tomorrow.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 29, 2009)

Its DaYan and the kits near the top with DY are them.

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26823


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Parity said:


> Can someone link me to the taiyan on this site?
> I am ordering from there tomorrow.



Pick your color.


----------



## janelle (Dec 29, 2009)

Parity said:


> Can someone link me to the taiyan on this site?
> I am ordering from there tomorrow.



If you're ordering soon should use the coupon code on the top right of the page. I think it's "happynewyear". It's a 2% discount. Too bad I forgot to use it. xD


----------



## catherine (Jan 6, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Do not get the rainbow cube.



why


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 9, 2010)

also consider getting this 4x4 http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_YJ_Speed_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White_(II_Edition)-26509


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> also consider getting this 4x4 http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_YJ_Speed_Magic_IQ_Test_Cube_White_(II_Edition)-26509



That is a V-cube KO. I like it apart from one thing. The core constantly gets misaligned. Other than that, it can cut corners like a beast.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Do not get the rainbow cube.



It happens to be a fun puzzle, just it is really easy and does not move the greatest. I like to challenge friends and family with it because it is something they can actually do.


----------



## catherine (Jan 15, 2010)

I like to challenge , the same idea.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 17, 2010)

Athefre said:


> I ordered a 2x2x2 from popbuying around a couple of weeks ago (EDIT: 18 days ago). When I completed the order I got an order code. They told me to save it so I did. But, when I put the code in the site (Order Status) it doesn't show me anything.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


your email that you registered your account with isnt the same as the paypal email you paid with, go to your account and change it, it worked for me, unless thats not your problem...


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 20, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a 2x2x2 from popbuying around a couple of weeks ago (EDIT: 18 days ago). When I completed the order I got an order code. They told me to save it so I did. But, when I put the code in the site (Order Status) it doesn't show me anything.
> ...



so that was my problem! If i change it now, do i get a refund, or do they ship it anyway. Would they ship it if I dont change it?


----------

